# Bolens



## amy (Sep 24, 2006)

We have yet another tractor we have found. It is old. It says Bolens Husky fmc on an emblem. It has a wisconsin motor 2 1/2x 2 1/4. Anybody know anything about this tractor?


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Amy I would like to extend a Welcome to this fine forum to you. and if you could post a picture of your tractor we may just be able to figure out just what you have.


----------

